# Help!!



## Gary Compton (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a reseller account at Hostgator and today all my sites and emails went down. I cant get on the WHM control panel and have tried on 3 devices - same prob. And yet, friends say sites working fine. I can get on here and Facebook and all my other haunts.

Hostgator live chat was a waste of time as well.

Anyone got any advice. i have cleared my cache also.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 9, 2014)

Contact Hostgator at support@hostgator.com and ask them to ensure your IP is whitelisted.

To find your IP:
http://www.whatismyip.com/

Chances are, the server Firewall is blocking you after you did a couple of techie things. Happened to me before on chrons, which is also hosted with Hostgator.


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 9, 2014)

Cant receive or email. Trying livechat again.


----------

